# My doe is overdue with mushy ligaments...help!



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi I have an Oberhasli doe that is two days past due. I have never gone through a kidding before so I am kind of concerned. I have checked the ligaments and they are mushy, and her udder has not "filled", however her
teats have enlarged. She does seem a little more talkative than usual. I also have not noticed the "plug" or "goop" in her kidding stall. She is with one of her good friends so I don't know if that has any
affect on her at all. Any help would be appreciated! 

Thanks! 

P.S. I have noticed in the last few days she has started acting more "buckish" in that she is licking the necks of other does and making "buck
sounds" while doing it. She is usually a very nice happy-go-lucky doe but in the last few days she has started headbutting other does, challenging them if they run by her to fast, and similar things like that. She has also
become quite a bit more affectionate with me, always checking on me and practically wanting to be right in my space. Oh and this is her second kidding. I hope this gives all information. 

Thanks again! :whatgoat:


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

when they butt heads with others it stimulates them to have there babies i would have believed it if i didn't see it this Jan we had a goat that was prego and i had her is a stall i thought that way she wouldn't have her babies out in the snow all the signs where there no ligs dropped and bag way full strutted and everything .So i had the gal that use to have her come over and she said let her out she is board so i did and man she was butting heads with ever one and ill be darned if she had them like three hours later i thought that was the strangest thing but it worked


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I have heard of does go al the way to... let me think... I think 161 days. 

I wouldn't worry. If this is your first kidding, then you don't know what she is usually like, so she could surprise you! 

Good luck!


----------



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks! I will keep an eye out and try not to be to worried. She is at 152 days right now so I guess she has a little time.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like she is real close...has my saanen this year having us scratching our heads...we thought we really missed it this time...she was due that day..began acting as if she were in heat...had her babies that evening : )


----------



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

Update: My doe Adelaide, is still the same as I last posted, except she has a little nest. I remembered that she was bred over Thanksgiving because she cycled again (I was gone and my dad put her with the buck). So she is only at 138 days......my mistake . I think for how far she still has to go she is looking good! However while I was panicking over her being "late", Gilly, the other doe she was with started showing signs that kidding was near. I don't have the dates (she is due sometime this month, though I think she might kid sometime in this coming week) that she was bred because she came to us already bred. Gilly is a first freshener so I am happy that she is VERY prepared to kid (whenever that happens) . Thanks for all your support!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

MotleyBoerGoats said:


> when they butt heads with others it stimulates them to have there babies i would have believed it if i didn't see it this Jan we had a goat that was prego and i had her is a stall i thought that way she wouldn't have her babies out in the snow all the signs where there no ligs dropped and bag way full strutted and everything .So i had the gal that use to have her come over and she said let her out she is board so i did and man she was butting heads with ever one and ill be darned if she had them like three hours later i thought that was the strangest thing but it worked


Wow ur right I let my prego does out with the rest same thing I wounder if ill have babies in the morning. Good info


----------



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

Adelaide is at 159 days and still no kids. However for the last 4-5 days she has been battling a staph infection and is currently on the mend. I was able to feel at least two babies on either side of her.  Will keep everyone updated on how everything turns out.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh dear, this has been a trial for you, for sure. Silly goat must have read the "doe's code".


----------



## lizzyslittlegoatfarm (Jan 20, 2013)

Pacamamma said:


> Adelaide is at 159 days and still no kids. However for the last 4-5 days she has been battling a staph infection and is currently on the mend. I was able to feel at least two babies on either side of her.  Will keep everyone updated on how everything turns out.


If she is going over like 2 days past her due date orhas been in labor for like twon days I would take her to the vet for a C-Section and after that you should keep a T-Shirt on her so straw doesn't poke it and hurt her unless she already had her kidds.


----------

